# Waterfurnace 5 Series Geothermal



## Jerry_NJ (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm on my second Waterfurnace Geothetmal, a Series 5, 2 speed with super-deheater for hot water.  I have a single 80 gallon electric water heater.  I replaced. 20+ year old Waterfurnace with the Series 5 in November 2014.  So working on over 25 years experience with Waterfurnace brand Geothermal.  

As I didn't find anything current here on the subject I post to see if anyone else interested in sharing experience.  

Yes, I have experience with wood and coal stoves and inserts, but Geothermal is my primary source of heat and hot water.

Also post to reestablish my membership on this forum.


----------



## woodgeek (Jul 31, 2021)

Hey Jerry. Glad to hear the second unit is working well for you!


----------



## clancey (Aug 1, 2021)

Did not know anything about any of this and I watched video's and gosh there is a lot of diggiing...How much do you think that you save on the heating bill maybe some kind of a ball park estimate..They are very expensive but quality stuff and they last a long time as well but expensive to keep up when something goes wrong with them.. Interesting--thanks..clancey


----------



## sloeffle (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey Jerry - I've had my Waterfurnace furnace ( 5 series / Envision ) for 10 years to the day almost. Had my first problem ( a 50 cent capacitor went bad ) a few weeks ago and Waterfurnace covered it under warranty. I was both impressed, and surprised. Tech installed the soft start kit while he was out here so now the lights don't dim when the furnace starts. Love the A/C, the heat could be a little warmer but I knew that going into it. No regrets, one of the better decisions I've made.


----------

